# Hello from Hamburg, Germany



## JCJA (Jun 4, 2019)

Hello!
We are a family with two kids, age 13 and 15 and we are looking forward visiting England this summer with our camper.
Hope to find some more informations on this side ;-)

Jens


----------



## The laird (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 4, 2019)

Welcome to our community.
Enjoy your UK travelling.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim Northern Ireland,do join in and have some chat,i was in hamburg over 40 years back,not saying which street i went to.:lol-053::wave:


----------



## saxonborg (Jun 5, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Hi and welcome from Co Antrim Northern Ireland,do join in and have some chat,i was in hamburg over 40 years back,not saying which street i went to.:lol-053::wave:



Does it start with “R” and end with “n”? By any chance.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 5, 2019)

saxonborg said:


> Does it start with “R” and end with “n”? By any chance.



Strange shops as they seem to sell ladies as the windows are full of them.:scared::lol-053:


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 5, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Hi and welcome from Co Antrim Northern Ireland,do join in and have some chat,i was in hamburg over 40 years back,not saying which street i went to.:lol-053::wave:



I think my dad took me to that area on my 17th birthday and made me promise not to tell my mother.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 5, 2019)

Sorry to hijack your post. Have you got any ideas of where you want to go, or what do you like doing or seeing?


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy  your  adventure  in  england welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## JCJA (Jun 6, 2019)

*This is crazy!*

Hello everybody!
My english is not so good, but i will try:
Because of the fact, i sell mattress for boats and campers in my daily job, I am Member of different internet forums.
But it never happened, that there were so many friendly answers to a newbie thread. So thanks a lot everybody!!!

We met a very friendly older couple from Merthyr Tydfil (Wales) last autumn in Mallorca and we will visit them in Juli. So we plan to travel around wales for about two weeks.
In Germany there are a lot of parking lots for campers, but its different in England and Wales, right? 
So i read about "Britstop" and I found this page...
I wandered if it makes sense to become a full member, but now I think its a good thing to do.

Kind regards,

Jens 
and Christiane and Jakob and Anne


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 6, 2019)

JCJA said:


> Hello everybody!
> My english is not so good, but i will try:
> Because of the fact, i sell mattress for boats and campers in my daily job, I am Member of different internet forums.
> But it never happened, that there were so many friendly answers to a newbie thread. So thanks a lot everybody!!!
> ...


The membership gives access to a list of about 5,500 wildcamping places that you can see on Google Earth or the App. Some are just laybys but many are in really beautiful places. Wales has some nice countryside that looks very similar to the Highlands of Scotland.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 6, 2019)

Brit stops gives mainly information about pubs who allow motorhomes to park overnight.
You are expected to spend some money on food and drink, while there
Pubs are usually in towns and urban settings.

The Wildcamping Points Of Interest..POI s.. Is much more varied.. Places to fill up with eater and dispose of waste, for example.
Much better value.. You might even meet some of our members there.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 7, 2019)

As a Full Member you can download all our POIs onto your satnav and never worry about finding somewhere to park over.
Welcome to our shores, and have a great holiday!


----------



## milliekyle (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi there! I'm travelling Germany in the summer, can't wait :dance:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 7, 2019)

Well done, Jens.
Have a great holiday..and tell us all about it, please.
Any problems..?
Just ask on here.


----------



## jeanette (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## rockape (Jun 8, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Hi and welcome from Co Antrim Northern Ireland,do join in and have some chat,i was in hamburg over 40 years back,not saying which street i went to.:lol-053::wave:


Dirty boy


----------

